# Prasinus-complex tree monitors



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

With the roughneck project in limbo (2.0, selling one and keeping the other more or less as a pet), I started looking for another project and am looking closely at these, especially _V. macrei_, the blue tree.

The general concensus seems to be that they're ridiculously touchy creatures that will keel over if you look at them c*ck-eyed. I was wondering if anyone here has worked with this species and has any advice, especially on acclimation. No animals or supplies have been purchased, no cages have been built, nothing has been set in stone.

I thank you in advance.

-PK


----------

